# I have a problem in getting dump



## m69 (Feb 27, 2012)

I want to getting dump from slash in fixit environment. *B*ut it says that it can't open /etc/fstab. *W*ho can help me? *P*lease say your ideas and different commands that you know.

*T*hanks.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 27, 2012)

1. Are you doing this from a livefs disc?
2. Are you sure the right disk's a partition is mounted?
3. Are you accessing the right /etc/fstab file, i.e. the one on the target disk, not the one on the running livefs system?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2012)

#3 sounds right.  Note that dump(8) doesn't need a mountpoint, disk and partition notation like /dev/ad0s1a or /dev/ada0p2 works.


----------



## m69 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks my friends. 

I think that the one on the target disk, not the one on the running livefs system. Thank you for this help but do you know how I can solve it?


----------



## Beastie (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, as wblock already said, dump(8) can use partitions directly so you shouldn't need any access to a /etc/fstab file.

/etc/fstab is usually needed when using dump with mount points for dumping currently mounted partitions (see 1). When running within a live system you usually use devices (see 2).

1. `# dump -OPTIONS -f usr.dump /usr`
2. `# dump -OPTIONS -f usr.dump /dev/ad0s1e`


----------

